# G0260 Question



## bella2 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi, I was hoping someone had a list of all the insurance carriers that wanted
G0260 reported for an SI Injection instead of the 27096 ??? 
Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## mbort (Aug 20, 2009)

The only one I know of is Medicare.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, we only use the G code for Medicare


----------

